# Listen to Karatecast?



## Kwiter (Apr 5, 2006)

Kwe sewakwekon, ohnisonhatie? Hello everyone, how are you?

My girls wanted MOMMY to take them to Karate today so here I am with a few minutes to pester ya'll with questions...................

Any of you folks listen to the Karatecast Podcast? Whatcha think? I'm finding it pretty entertaining even as a NON Martial Artist.......I think I'm getting hooked tho might end up training myself soon.

Dunno what the Karatecast is......it's an Audio file(podcast) of a bunch of Martial Artists chatting about different topics, seems like its been around a while too, I think they are upto show 40 or so. You can subscribe FREE via apple's iTunes prolly other ways too but thats where/how I found it. One of the ones I listened to earlier in the week had Bill "Superfoot" Wallace as a guest on the show.

Prolly can google it too, seems to be a bunch of Texans mainly.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 5, 2006)

Eh??  Karatecast?  Linky?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 6, 2006)

http://karate.thepodcastnetwork.com/

i found this with google.  dunno if it's what kwiter's talking about.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 6, 2006)

Kwe Hello, that may be a link for it, alot of Podcast Directory's out there.

http://www.karatekast.com/ is the one I know tho use the subscription option in iTunes instead of going to the website to download it, tho the website also has some video on it too.

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 10, 2006)

BTW The folks at http://www.martialarts-101.com have a Video Podcast.

Average about 1 minute and show one technique. 

O:nen ki' wahi' Bye for now


----------



## thescottishdude (Apr 14, 2006)

I think martial arts have to take on pod casts and blogs as a method of sharing information.

here's my blog (like a podcast but written) http://www.learnmartialartsonline.net/blog

try www.blogger.com for more martial arts blogs.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 14, 2006)

Nia:wen Thank you kindly Scottish Dude I'll go have a gander.


----------

